# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Frutat më të shijshme

## dardajan

Shum  nga  ne  ne  forum  jetojme  jasht   Shqiperis ,  kemi  provuar  dhe  provojm  shum  fruta , qe  nuk  gjenden  ende  ne  Shqiperi , por  njekohesisht  nuk  kemi  harruar  shijen  e  disa  frutave  shqiptare  qe  cuditerisht  nuk  i  gjejm ketu.

Une  per  vete  ha  shum  fruta  sidomos  paradite i  ha  te  perpunuara  apo  natyrale  si  pershembull  Frape me  banane ose  nje frut  nga  Maroku ,Maqedonia, etj.

por  ka disa  fruta  te  shijshme  qe ketu  nuk  i  gjej  si  psh:

manat  e  zinj ose (monat)
dardhe  gomare  qe  rriten  ne  zonen  e Permetit
vallza qe jane  disa  kokrra  si  qershi  por  te  verdha  dhe qe  rriten  gjithashtu  ne zonen  e  Permetit dhe per  mua  eshte  fruti  me  i  shijshem.
Dardhat  e vogla  te  verdha  ose  rreshka  qe  i  thon  anej  nga  permeti.
As  thana  nuk  kam  pare  ne  treg , nuk  esht  shum  e  shijshme  por  per  grat  me  barre  jane  ilac dhe  po  i  vajti  menja  duhet  me hik  Shqipri  me  i  morr.

nga  disa  fruta  dalin  edhe  disa  pije  si  pekmezi  i  manit  dhe  rehanija .

po  per  hoshafet  se  harrova  fere  emrin  pa  le  shijen qe  se  kujtoj  dot  me.

Pra  do  me  pelqente  qe  ne  kete  teme  te  njihesha  me  fruta  te  reja  ose  te  harruara  nga  ne  por  edhe  menyren  se si  haen   pasi  ka  te  bej  shume.
mos  nguroni  te  na  jepni  keshilla  dhe  receta  frutash.

po  pres  se  me  leshoj  goja  leng te  ha  nja dy  fiq  deti  shpejt  e  shpejt.

----------


## lumturi

Mmmmmmmmmmm
Me ka marre malli te ha nje shege. I gjej ndonjehere neper supermarket, por rralle.

----------


## Davius

Ndersa mua me ka marre malli per mana+fera=manafera lol

Ketu nuk gjej dot, ato rriten vetem neper male ose ne vende ku nuk levizin shume njerezia...ndersa ketu tek une edhe kur shkoj ne mal s'gjej dot nje manaferë, turp per keto male as manafera s'ka...e ec e kerko dicka tjter  :buzeqeshje: 

*Rrofte Kosova e dashur se atje gjejë çka me don zemra...se ketu pfuuu pfuuu*

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Me ka vajt mendja per mushmulla
Ktu skam pa fare ndersa ne alb merja gjithmone

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Me ka vajt mendja per mushmulla
> Ktu skam pa fare ndersa ne alb merja gjithmone


lol un se di ca osht ajo kshuqe sbesoj ta kem provu lol 

mu mka mor malli ene per sheg ene per manaferra :P

----------


## Davius

Milaniste yvo, mushmullat jane fruta te ngjajshme si fiqtë kane ate forme, por jane te kafta, rriten me shume ne zonat e Maqedonise por edhe ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi ka shume.

Jane shume te shijshme, e sidomos kur i nxjer nga frigoriferi ne mes te dimrit, obobo te shkrijne krejt...

ps:
te te qeras nje kile mushmulla une sonte?

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Milaniste yvo, mushmullat jane fruta te ngjajshme si fiqtë kane ate forme, por jane te kafta, rriten me shume ne zonat e Maqedonise por edhe ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi ka shume.
> 
> Jane shume te shijshme, e sidomos kur i nxjer nga frigoriferi ne mes te dimrit, obobo te shkrijne krejt...
> 
> ps:
> te te qeras nje kile mushmulla une sonte?


qyqe 2 kile po pate lool tashi qe me kujtoveee edhe fiqttt cpateeeee loool

----------


## ArberXYZ

naj ftu tbon mire. rroft ftoji!!!

----------


## gemini

meqe ra llafi per fruta,u bo kohe qe po kerkoj ca marè,por me sa shof duhet me shku ne shqiperi me i gjet.
sa i perket temes fruta qe me pelqen me shume eshte fruto del amore.

----------


## mad

vallaj, na ka mor molli per kumlla shpie, se ishin me te mirat, dhe boheshin fiks sa fillote shkolla. edhe te forta jeshile, edhe te kuqe te buta, 2 llojshe.......pa permen shegen masnej, qe e zbukurote oborrin.

nje fjali me vete, per te adhuruaren HURME.....ktu ska per qamet, po edhe po pati qe i sjellin nga jasht, kta i hajn te papjekme mer jahu.

p.s: m'kujtohen edhe dardhat qe kom pas kput direkt nga pema, para 15 vjetesh ne Himare.  :ngerdheshje: 

{^_^}

----------


## Larsus

> dardhe  gomare


  :pa dhembe:  


kete se kisha degjuar ndonjehere.. dardha aziatike , te verdha, jeshile, me ngjyra, Comice, bartlet, Bosce, te medha, te vogla fare po jo gomare  :ngerdheshje:  

une nuk do ankohem qe me mungojne frutat e Shqipersie, nje vrap ke Garden of Eden, and I feel home nga llojet e maferrave e berr-ave deri ke figu i zi 

 (behet fjale kur shpenzimet dhe cmimi i tyre as qe me shkon ne mend), por dua te sjell fruta te tjera qe jane shume te mira 

Avocado 

Mango 

Red Grapefruit

----------


## Larsus

ja dhe tre lloje te tjera: 

e para eshte ambarella 
e dyta eshte lychee (litchi gjermanisht) shume e shijme ne sherbet 
dhe e treta eshte  pineapple (molle pishe? lol)

----------


## StormAngel

Darva, molla, ca dredheza me whipped cream...i cop ananasi, masandej mango ene ca banane. 
offf offf!

sa lezet me cizme t`gjata o kur binte shi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## marsela

_Mua kto te vecantat s'ma mbushin syrin para atyre pjeshkeve te Kamzes lol, te medha,ne nje ngjyre bardhe si ne roze te lehte..dhe rrushit kokerrmadh dhe aromatik, me fara,pa fara qe me sillte babi nga İnsituti dikur.Te frutat, per mua, me rendesi se lloji, ka cilesia,shija..
Edhe luleshtrydhet e limonat qe kam te kopshti ne shtepi sdo ti ndrroja leht me gje per bukurine e shijen!_

----------


## Larsus

> _.dhe rrushit kokerrmadh dhe aromatik, !_


Concordin e ke provuar ti? aroma-arome, dhe  shija- shije..ka pas dhe ne shqiperi konkord, sepse eshte varietet rrushi (qe ben vere shume te mire) po ka dhe kendej (ose per ato qe s'ka i sjellin  :perqeshje: )

 ajo e cilesise qe thua ti, ketu ne Ameriqi hyn ne kategorine e produkteve organikeve.. Cfaredo lloj fruti apo perime te marresh nga kjo kategori jane natyrale, te kopshtit dhe per merak ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

_Sme kujtohet Concordi, babi duhet ta dije..Une mbaj mend Moskatin e zi,dhe nje te bardh me kokerr jo shum te madhe po shum aromatik, qe per qamet se ja kujtoj emrin: (..
E vertet frutat qe jane rritur organikisht, e me sa me pak kimikate e sperkatje me helme, jane me te mira,me te shijshme..E un gjithmon habitem me njerzit qe shkojne e blejne ato mollet e medha e te bukura.Ne gjithmon marrim nga ato te fshatarve, qe jane me krimb, po shum me te shijshme e me vlera: )..Ne Belgjike kg i ktyre mollve te vogla te shtrembra e me krimb ishte sa dyfishi i atyre te medhave e te bukurave, si molla Borbardhes..dhe te pasurit nga ato merrnin gjithnje.I hyra agronomise tani.._

----------


## Rebele

Per mua eshte SHEGA. Ketu ku jam e kam shume veshtire ta gjej.

----------


## shkodrane82

> Per mua eshte SHEGA. Ketu ku jam e kam shume veshtire ta gjej.



Don me ti nise ca me poste, kendej nga une e kane sezonin tashi gjen sa
te duash....u zhdepa duke ngrene shega... :buzeqeshje: .


Tashi frutat me te mira per mendimin tim jane : Pjeshka, Qeshia dhe Rrushi.

Mendja me ka shku per ca ftoj te shartuar me molle, dhe per hurma kaki.

Qe i lumshin duart vjehrrit tim sa punetor e kam sa here qe shkoj ne Shqiperi
e ka ate kopshtin gjigand te mbushun me Qershia, Pjeshka, Rrush, Ftoj,
Hurma, Dardha....gjitha me ta ba me sy... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rebele

Mi nis, mi nis.  :buzeqeshje: 

Na solli njera ne pune a supposedly never-tasted fruit ... in samples ne fazoleta, sikur po bente eksperiment me ne. Kur shoh une aty, ... kokrra shege.  :ngerdheshje:  

Kemi pas gjithe ate bahce ne Elbasan. S'na mungonte asnje frut (perjashto kiwi-t, mango-t etj). Sapo zgjohesha, gjeja dy shege te majme te koka e krevatit. 

Kurse ketu, lere fare. E kane mendjen si t'i zmadhojne frutat.

----------


## jonka

[QUOTE=dardajan]por  ka disa  fruta  te  shijshme  qe ketu  nuk  i  gjej  si  psh:

manat  e  zinj ose (monat)


Dardajan,
Mua më duket sikur këtu në N.Y.  ka te githa frutat tona (shegë, ftonj,fiq,hurma farezeza, manaferra)biles disa ditë me pare bleva ide ( per cmimin është më mirë mos ta dish lol). 
Sa per manat e zinj, më ka ndodhur te gjej pemë manash te zinj në park dhe këta nuk i njohin dhe nuk i hane , të më shikoje nje dite si i mblidhja nga pema dhe njerëzit qe kalonin me shihnin te cuditur,  lol.
Për ndonje frut te ri , do përmendja frutin e pasionit si dhe dateri te freskët( s'e di tamam si i thonë ne shqip).

----------

